# Die Siedler 2 - Aufbruch der Kulturen PhysX Problem



## Shadixx (24. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gestern mal wieder Die Siedler - Aufbruch der Kulturen auf meinem System installiert. Das hat auch alles ohne Probleme funktioniert. Als ich dann das Spiel gestartet habe kam direkt folgende Fehlermeldung:
NxCreatePhysicsSDK failed. 
Please install Physx drivers.
Nach kurzer Recherche habe ich heraus gefunden, dass mein PhysX Treiber zu neu für das Spiel ist und es nur von älteren unterstützt wird. Ich habe also den Treiber der auf der CD dabei ist installiert und nach einem Neustart konnte ich das Spiel starten. Allerdings stellen sich mir jetzt 2 Fragen.

1. Ist es schlimm wenn ich einen sehr veralteten PhysX Treiber auch bei allem anderen verwende, da man ja sonst immer zwischen altem (für Siedler) und aktuellem (für alles andere) wechseln muss und das bestimmt irgendwann sehr lästig wird?

2. Kann man das Spiel irgendwie dazu bringen die aktuellen PhysX Treiber zu unterstützen um sich das hin und her wechseln zu ersparen?

Ich habe leider NIGENDS einen Tipp, HowTo oder irgendwas hilfreiches gefunden und hoffe ihr könnt mir hier helfen :[

So Long
Shadixx (:


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2015)

Vielleicht lassen sich ja auch beide Treiber parallel installieren.


----------



## Shadixx (24. September 2015)

Das müsste dann wie aussehen bzw. einfach Installation des alten, auf der CD vorhanden Treibers durchführen und dann Installation des aktuellen Treibers starten?
Denke das beißt sich dann doch oder


----------

